# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  ξεκλειδωμα δικτιου σε νοκια 6680

## leo

γεια χαρα σε ολους!
εφερα ενα κινιτο απο την αγγλια και ειναι κλειδωμενο. μου γραφει οτι η σιμ δεν ειναι αποδεκτη και μουειπαν οτι θελει ξεκλειδωμα δικτιου. το λεκλειδωνουν φορτωνοντας ενα νεο software στο κινητο μεσω υπολογιστη. γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το σοφτγουερ για το τηλεφονο????ειναι νοκια 6680 .3g κινητο.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι. Γίνεται
Αρκεί να το πάς πίσω στην Αγγλία στην εταιρία που το κλείδωσες, να έχεις ΗΔΗ συμβόλαιο με αυτήν και να πληρώσεις περίπου 60 ευρώ (χαλαρά).
Μόνο έτσι ΘΑ μπορούσε να ξεκλειδωθεί. Παραπέρα δεν πρόκειτε να το ξεκλείδώσεις πουθενά ΙΔΙΩΣ εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειτε.
Κάθε μέρα το ίδιο,  ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ γιατί τα ΒΒ5 δεν ξεκλειδώνωνται.

----------


## stratos77

φιλε leo εχεις pm....

----------


## aeonios

leo κυκλοφορούν κάτι προγραμματάκια για ξεκλείδωμα τα έχεις δουλέψει καθόλου φίλε να μας πεις γνώμη;

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά έχω εξοπλισμό της ΝΟΚΙΑ   :Laughing:  
Κυκλοφορούν διάφορα στο ίντερνετ.
Για ΒΒ5 (6630,6680,ν70,ν80,ν90 6270, 6280 κλπ κλπ ) δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ τροπος για να ξεκλειδωθούν. Δέν έχει βρεθεί. Η νόκια τους κωδικούς ξεκλειδώματος τους δίνει μόνο σε operators (Vodafone, 3, Orange κλπ) ωστε να μπορούν μόνο αυτοί να το ξεκλειδώσουν.

Δέν έχω ΡΜ! ?
Α! λάθος....
Στράτο αν το ανοίξεις σου δίνω 1000 ευρώ μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό της ΝΟΚΙΑ που έχω.  :Wink:

----------


## stratos77

ωραια!!!χιχι...πλακα κανω ε..δεν ξερω αλλα θα προσπαθησει ενας φιλος που ειναι μαμουνι σε αυτα...αν τα καταφερει θα κανει καλο σε πολλους...

----------


## stratos77

φιλε λεωνιδα εχεις pm

----------


## leosedf

stratos77, για να καταλαβεις. Δουλεύουν ήδη παρα πολλοί προγραμματιστές και ηλεκτρονικοί σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο σημείο, ένας απο αυτούς ο Dejan (Ο πατέρας όλου του GSM Programming/Hacking, ο οποίος αυτή τη στιγμή είναι και ο μόνος που ξεκλειδώνει κάποια ΒΒ5).
Χωρίς αυτόν δέν θα είχαμε κανένα απο αυτά τα ξεκλειδωτήρια κλπ που βλέπεις.
Αν πιστεύεις οτι ο φίλος σου θα σπάσει αλγόριθμους 1024 bit και άνω και τα περίεργα security certificates χωρίς να καταστρέψει το τηλέφωνο έχει καλώς, κι εγώ μαζί.
Θα είναι ομως το μεγαλύτερο κοροίδο της χιλιετίας αν το δώσει δωρεάν με τη δικαιολογία να κάνει καλό ενώ μπορεί να βγάλει στην κυριολεξία εκατομμύρια ευρώ. (αν το πετύχει βέβαια)
Και σκέψου... πρέπει να έχεις πολλά τέτοια κλειδωμένα και ακλείδωτα για να κάνεις πειράματα...

----------


## leo

καλησπερα και παλι,
λοιπον το νοκια 6680 που εχω δεν ξεκλειδωνει!ρωτησα παντου,ειναι κανενας που να ξερει εαν αλλαξω ολη την πλακετα  θα κανω τη δουλεια μου?και περιπου ξερει κανεις το κοστος για αυτη τη δουλεια?αξιζει?

----------


## leosedf

Εαν είναι να αλλάξεις πλακέτα πάρε ένα καινούριο. 
Αυτό κράτα το και μόλις βρεθεί τρόπος για ξεκλείδωμα το ξεκλειδώνεις.

----------


## leo

ποσο κοστιζει ξερεισ? ηαλλαγη πλακετας εννοω!

----------


## leosedf

Δέν έχω ιδέα.
Πιθανότατα οσο ένα νέο τηλέφωνο ομως.

----------


## leo

καμια προταση παιδια κανεις??????δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα δηλαδη??θα εχει παλιωσει δηλαδη το τηλεφωνο ωσπου να βρεθει καποιος να το ανοιξει?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι δυστηχώς.
Η αλλη λύση είναι να στο αγοράσω για 30 ευρώ :P
λωλ

----------


## MHTSOS

Εγώ το αγοράζω με 40  :Mr. Green:   :Hammer:

----------


## leo

καλα ρε παιδια τρελαθηκατε τελειως?????ειναι δυνατον ποτε να δωσω τετοιο κινητο ακομα και καθολου να μην ανοιγε για 30 η 40 ευρω??????σας ευχαριστω παντως για την προσφορα,ωστοσο εαν βρεθει καποιος που να ξερει κατι αλλο η που μπορει να βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα.!Υ.Γ ουτε το 9volto μπορει να κανει κατι......

----------


## leosedf

Μα τόσο αξίζει έτσι πως είναι  :Very Happy: 
Δυστηχώς φίλε μου έχεις δώσει πχ 200 ευρώ για κάτι που κοστίζει 50  :frown: 
Το 9volto ειναι ψιλογκιόζηδες...

----------


## leo

ξερεις κανενα μαγαζι που να ασχολειτε με τετοια και να ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο?

----------


## leosedf

Αθήνα πας στην teleservice στον πειραιά και στον MHTSOS.

Και εκεί ομως το πιθανότερο είναι να σου πούν το ίδιο με εδώ, αλλα δεν χάνεις και τίποτα αν ρωτήσεις.

----------


## leo

εχει καποιo site?

----------


## leosedf

Δέν ξέρω....

----------


## leo

Μαγκες βρηκα την λυση!!!
υπαρχουν καποια προγραμματα (γεννητριες κωδικων) ας πουμε  στα οποια δινεις το ΙΜΕΙ  του τηλεφωνου σου και αυτο σου εμφανιζει εναν 15ψηφιο κωδικο,
επειτα ανοιγεις το τηλεφωνο και πληκτρολογεις:#pw+CODE+1#
εμφανιζεται το μυνημα sim restriction off και................
το τηλεφωνο κομπλε!!!!!!!
ουτε μηχανημα θελει να το συνδεσεις ουτε τιποτα!!!!
το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι το προγραμμα που βρισκει τον κωδικο δεν λειτουργει για ολα τα ΙΜΕΙ. ανανεονοντε ομως συχνα.....
αμφιβολιες απο κανεναν??????????

----------


## leosedf

Το οτι δεν λειτουργει σε ολα τα ΙΜΕΙ είναι γιατι το δικο σου τηλέφωνο ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΤΑΙ.
Υπάρχουν μερικές χιλιάδες τέτοια generators που είναι μόνο για DCT-4 και DCT-3.
Το δικό σου είναι ΒΒ5. Δοκίμασε μπορεί να πετύχει, αμα δείς οτι άνοιξε πές μας κι εμάς  :Smile:

----------


## leo

Αγαπητε φιλε υπαρχουν τετοια generators ΚΑΙ για bb5 ομως δεν υποστηριζουν ολα τα ΙΜΕΙ. Σταδιακα ομως αναβαθμιζεται αυτο το software και εμπλουτιζεται ολο και περισσοτερο με νεα ΙΜΕΙ. συνεπως σε λιγο καιρο τα περισσοτερα ΒΒ5 θα μπορουν να ξεκλειδωθουν το ιδιο απλα οσο ολα τα υπολοιπα τηλεφωνα!!απλα θελει λιγη υπομονη εφοσον βεβαια εισαι στην κατηγορια που το τηλεφωνο που εχεις στα χερια σου εχει ΙΜΕΙ που ακομα δεν υπαρχει στο generator! ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ ομως σε λιγο καιρο θα ξεκλειδωνουν ΟΛΑ!

----------


## leosedf

Αγαπητέ φίλε έχεις πέσει θύμα των δεκάδων ψεύτικων generators που κυκλοφορούν στο ιντερνετ, τους οποίους ακόμα κι εσύ μπορείς να φτιάξεις προσθέτωντας μοντέλα.
Οι συγκεκριμένοι αλγόριθμοι των κωδικών δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγούν ποτέ απο τα εσωτερικά της ΝΟΚΙΑ οσο και αν το θέλουμε.
Δεν πιστεύω να νομίζεις οτι οταν μπορέσουν επιτέλους να ξεκλειδωθούν (θα περιμένουμε κάμποσο) να κυκλοφορήσουν με τη μορφή τζαμπέ generators (LOL). ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει για αρχή αποκλειστικά με τη μέθοδο του client/server για να μην αποκαλυφθεί ο τρόπος που γίνεται η δουλειά. Με άλλα λόγια και πάλι θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις.
Ψάξε και θα βρείς πολλούς generators με ΒΒ5 μέσα, δέν υπάρχει περίπτωση όμως να βρείς κάποιον που να δουλεύει αφου ακόμα δεν έχει βρεθεί το πώς θα γίνει.
Για να καταλάβεις τα generators είναι αυτό που λένε... Γεννήτριες, δεν έχουν αποθηκευμένα ΙΜΕΙ μέσα, απλώς στα DCT-4 ο αλγόριθμος με τον οποίο παράγεται ο κωδικός ξεκλειδώματος είναι γνωστός, αρα εφ όσον έχεις το ΙΜΕΙ και τον αλγόριθμο μπορείς να παράγεις τον κωδικό. Στα ΒΒ5 έχεις μόνο το ΙΜΕΙ χωρίς τον αλγόριθμο, Και βέβαια μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις χιλιάδες ΙΜΕΙ αλλα στην ουσία δεν κάνεις τίποτα.
Μην πέφτεις στις παγίδες που στήνουν διάφοροι απλώς για να βγάλουν λεφτά απο το τίποτα.

----------


## leo

και τοτε πως ειναι δυνατον το 9volto να εχει καταφερει να ξεκλειδωσει ορισμενα ΒΒ5?????πως βρηκε τον αλγοριθμο????

----------


## leosedf

Το 9volto δεν έχει βρεί τίποτα. Απλώς υπάρχουν κάπιοι τύποι που δουλεύουν πχ στην vodafone ισπανίας η στην vodafone ιταλίας πχ και ανακοινώνουν σε φόρουμς οτι πουλάνε κωδικούς (τους αγοράζουν νόμιμα απ το δίκτυο) και τους μεταπωλούν σε οποιον θέλει να αγοράσει.
Στην ουσία αυτοί οι κωδικοί είναι αυτοί που γίνονται απο τη ΝΟΚΙΑ η απο τα κεντρικά της vodafone (με το winlock και την SX5 smartcard)
Αρα... Δεν έχουν αλγόριθμο απλώς μπορούν να ξεκλειδώσουν μερικά τηλέφωνα απο καποια δίκτυα με νόμιμο τρόπο στη ζούλα.
Τώρα το τί βγαίνουν και λένε φταίει ο κόσμος που τα πιστεύει οχι το 9volto.

----------


## leo

ok ισως εχεις δικιο!μηπως τουλαχιστον ξερεις που μπορω να βρω το firmaware για να βαλω τα ελληνικα στο τηλεφωνο?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν έχω ιδέα..

----------

